# Discount booking



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone got a discount number from a show etc to book a crossing to Calias or Dunkirk in August

Also can we book via the CC if our son is not a member but borrowing the van

Thanks Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

you could try this one for PO dover/calais it was an offer by e-mail to us J5ZLQHPUPF travel up to 18th july book by 26th may, but not sure if it will work.
cheers Des


----------

